# Phrag. Asuko Fischer 'Beautifull Girl'



## Drorchid (Sep 24, 2007)

I can't remember if I posted a picture of this clone or not last year (maybe Jason did), but she is blooming again, and the flowers look even bigger than last time. In case you are wondering, Phrag. Asuko Fischer is Phrag. Jason Fischer x fischeri, and yes it was named after Jason's wife. 

The flower is 10.7 cm across and the petals are 3.2 cm wide.







with a ruler:






Robert


----------



## Candace (Sep 24, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## cdub (Sep 24, 2007)

Now that's a phrag I wouldn't mind in my collection.


----------



## Greenpaph (Sep 24, 2007)

Great color saturation!

:drool:


----------



## Marco (Sep 24, 2007)

great color


----------



## L I Jane (Sep 24, 2007)

Wonderful!


----------



## Heather (Sep 25, 2007)

Crap. I had this one. Who bought it? Someone here- Eric maybe?

Too early to be typing but let us know please. 
I'm off back to bed. yawn.


----------



## L I Jane (Sep 25, 2007)

Not me Heather --but wish!:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2007)

Not me either  I got mine from OL. Now if only I could get a Phrag Rising Sun for my collection, hmmmmm. Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Heather (Sep 25, 2007)

Maybe Blake has it....anyway, gorgeous. You guys are making me miss my phrags.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 25, 2007)

What a gorgeous red!!!


----------

